# So, whats the difference between...........



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pouring milk into a shot, and pouring a shot into milk...........


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Depends if your arsed about latte art .......

Depends if you measuring via a shot glass to stop a shot or via scales

Pouring milk in may " mix better "

Dropping a shot in if left will sink to the bottom , like on of those old school lattes in a tall glass ....


----------



## Noyer (Nov 26, 2014)

If dropping the shot into the milk should you stir?

I only drink espresso's straight but never know what to do when guests want milk.

So much to learn.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Not bothered about art. I wondered thats all. I saw someone order a Laytte once and they steamed the milk, added a little foam then poured the shot in. So, the answer is if you are not bothered about attempting latte art, and this begs the question why would you do latter art on a cappuccino since the milk is completely different? does this mean more people are drinking latte than cappuccino and in error if they are texturing the milk to pour?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Isn't this more of a latte macchiato rather than a latte?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh dear David

Looks like you have too much time on your hands which could end up in another spending spree

Have you seen the San Remo Roma for sale ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Andrew, unless it has a lever, then it is not for me. Having had 2 high end pumps recently, it has just confirmed by belief that they should be used for emptying water out of ponds and not making coffee


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

I say drop it in, shot glass and all like a jägerbomb. Or don't...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

michaelg said:


> I say drop it in, shot glass and all like a jägerbomb. Or don't...


Quality! I want to see the "depth charge" latte art that results&#8230;


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Surely the Latte Art is not the issue here.

The main difference is whether your microfoam tastes of coffee (in the case of milk carefully poured onto a shot) or whether it tastes of milk (in the case of a shot pulled onto a cup of milk, and presumably just sinking through the milk foam).

In the case of the latter, the definition Latte Macchiato is the one that I remember from my youth in Italy (I don't think anyone does this anymore).


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> Andrew, unless it has a lever, then it is not for me. Having had 2 high end pumps recently, it has just confirmed by belief that they should be used for emptying water out of ponds and not making coffee


Funny that , I was about to clean an old pond out using some jampit : )


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Funny that , I was about to clean an old pond out using some jampit : )


Send it to me afterwards Gary, and I will wash it and see if I can re use it. Might improve it eh?

Anyway, I do not know where this fuelled thought comes from that I only drink Jampit.........Boots probably. I drink lots of different coffee........just none of yer light stuff


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Funny that , I was about to clean an old pond out using some jampit : )


Is that the washed process


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Is that the washed process


I hear for optimum flavour you have to select the ones that the goldfish shat out.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Is that the washed process


Indo washed? A novel idea. They currently save their precious water for better uses .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Andrew, unless it has a lever, then it is not for me. Having had 2 high end pumps recently, it has just confirmed by belief that they should be used for emptying water out of ponds and not making coffee


I really believe you think this is true ( for today at least .....)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You are a lever traitor. Everyone knows I bought the GS and Vesuvius out of pity and thankfully things rectified themselves quickly. There are no words to describe you boots, other than Judas


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> You are a lever traitor. Everyone knows I bought the GS and Vesuvius out of pity and thankfully things rectified themselves quickly. There are no words to describe you boots, other than Judas


Yes I am a traitor to an inanimate object and or concept of making coffee ....

Send me to coffee prison

First world problems eh


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You would not like it in prison, a good looking young boy like yourself. Convert back whilst you have the chance


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yes I am a traitor to an inanimate object and or concept of making coffee ....
> 
> Send me to coffee prison
> 
> First world problems eh


Three years of drinking instant - Aldi's own brand too. No milk or sugar allowed either. If you behave you might be allowed onto Lavazza and a chipped Bodum cafétière halfway through your sentence.


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

getting back to the original question, when i first started drinking coffee on my first espresso machine this is how i used to do it. purely as i didnt have to wash a jug. 2nd. you taste milk at first then the coffee after. born out of lazyness really.


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

Well, just tried it for the sake of it....

I steamed milk, put in hot cups with a little foam on top and then pulled a shot directly into them. Shot poured right through leaving clean white foam but actually mixed really well underneath. Very different look to pouring in afterwards but otherwise the same. SWMBO liked it as a shake of cocoa powder on top looked very cool apparently. So now I know....


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Well, for reasons best known to herself (but, actually, the best reason - she likes it) my wife likes me to make her an espresso and add hot milk to it (heated in the microwave) and she says that there is a difference to adding the milk to the coffee than adding the coffee to the milk. I wouldn't know because I don't drink milk added to coffee.


----------

